# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Open plan room ceiling lighting design

## barney118

I need to design and have installed some more lights in my new  lounge/kitchen/dining. I currently have 1 x (2 x 1200mm) fluro and a  single light. I have 9ft ceilings and dont want to spoil the new gyprock  ceiling too much and turn it into a golf course full of holes.
The lounge/dining measures 5.2m depth and 9.1m wide which joins the  kitchen 4m depth and 5.2m wide. 
Looking at display homes, I get a pattern of 4 downlights per room  section? One shop mentioned a 5th over the top of the kitchen table and  one above the sink, I am a bit symmetrical and this doesnt add up.  suggestions please. Also if I am thinking of smart wiring these how does  it work? ie via cat 5 cable to the controller so i need to run this  wire pre gyprock?
I was thinking of a flush mounted fluro but this means cutting a big hole in the gyprock, good or bad option?

----------


## jago

Your busy  tonight Barney...
Google wifi dimmers and zigby wifi choose the type of switch that fits your budget but they're not cheap but don't require Cat cable to the switch . 
Some of the lighting companies offer  a design service Rovert Lighting - Indoor, Outdoor, Industrial, Commercial, Bathroom, Living, Garden Lighting but  a good sparky should also be able to help with the design.

----------


## applied

Just my opinion but don't waist your time running any cat for them as that's not what you would need for cbus(dsl-Dali) and also if you go down that route your gonna have to cough up thousands for not much. 
Have a look at the cbus impress range of dimmer switches they are single push button with dimming and a remote controll  with or without led back lighting under $200 and work with standard wiring so no controllers.

----------


## jago

http://control4.com/files/products/d...V-Lighting.pdf 
about $100 a pop

----------


## applied

jago i see your PDF and i raise it.  http://www.clipsal.com.au/trade/__da...1/W0000819.pdf

----------


## jago

> jago i see your PDF and i raise it.  http://www.clipsal.com.au/trade/__da...1/W0000819.pdf

  
Ha ha ha ...its Clipsal  I thought you where being serious for second.  :Wink 1:

----------


## iconnect

barney118,
It may be worthwhile considering some task lighting options for the kitchen portion, depending on the layout of your benches/sink etc. If you have areas that are used frequently like the sink or a preparing area, a light that shines unimpeded on that area is very handy. Lighting from above and behind may be blocked creating dark patches where you most need the light. For symmetry you could have 2 lights  above the sink in line with the others but as a gimble fitting angled in to the required areas. 
Another small point to consider with the layout when the plaster is already up is your ceiling battens or joist locations may determine where you can place the lights due to required clearance issues. You can use a studfinder to locate them and then place sticky notes (so you don't have to mark the cieling) at each joist to give yourself an idea of where you have room to fit the lights.  
If you're keen you can also mark out on the floor where you would like the lights, then use a plumbob from the ceiling to transpose the location to the cieling. Put some more sticky notes in those locations to get an impression of how the layout will look. 
regards

----------


## barney118

Thanks so far, I like the toys  :Biggrin:  jago and applied have mentioned ! I will definitely have to have some of these, they are budget friendly too. 
How do they go in a L shaped room with the remote? does the infra red have to be line of sight?
There is some good reading using wireless for lights but this is taking me back to the home theatre/smart home section. 
I intend to use the CPU/PC to run everything, I realise I can use switch automation to use to link to PC off the shelf and use an ipad/iphone or similar (Samsung are make huge leaps and using android, pronto even has a mention, there is talk of control 4 with licence fees ouch  :Annoyed: ) to control which brings the cost down no proprietry sofware needed. 
the drawback of ipad etc so far is it takes a bit longer to 'wake up' I can live with this as Im sure it will get better in 12 mths etc. but being not 'locked in'  allows flexibility and use of horses for courses. 
Back to the original question, in the l shaped room 8m x 9m, (a 4m x 2.5m section cut out of the 'square to give the L shape) if I break it up into the rooms as mentioned a 4.0 x 4.5 lounge, 4.0 x 4.5 dining and 5.2 x 4.0 kitchen, I take it you would design the lights for each section. All I have at the moment is a fluro in the kitchen and 1 light where the internal stairs will go (off the lounge).  
I know exactly where the trusses are and need some advice LED/Halogen fluro/ fancy lights (drop down) some ideas to LIGHT the rooms :
1. make the rooms work for lighting, ~750 from walls etc
2. add a bit of flair perhaps? 
I really want to get some lights in the room for xmas, have the cable need the plan and lights, sparky a phone call away ! If I ask him for advice I would just get plain old halogens I'm sure !

----------


## barney118

> barney118,
> Another small point to consider with the layout when the plaster is already up is your ceiling battens or joist locations may determine where you can place the lights due to required clearance issues. 
> regards

  The measurements of the room are 8m back from the back wall and 9.1m across the room. There is a girder truss at 2.4m from the back wall and trusses across the width of the room towards the 8m mark. Its a hip roof so the hip truss shouldnt be an issue.

----------

